# Mac Mini opinions



## Jachin99 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm considering a mac mini build In my 05 corvette. I would use pretty much the entire apple ecosystem to do things like give simple navigation voice commands, send texts, answer calls, and things like that. While im doing this i will be driving, which will be my main concern so I'm not worried about holding hour long conversations with somebody in my car, just telling them basic things like ill call them back or answer questions. 

I also want to be able to play high quality music from the machine in 2 chan 16bit 48k sampling rates through an easy to use innerface. i already have a stereo built, including a PS8 so all i need the computer to do is feed it a good signal. I also have a kick ass charging system. I already own an Ipad, which i can use as a screen and remote, so the only parts im missing are the phone, mac an power supply. I would still want an basic, preferably touch screen, but if not sunlight resisstant screen in the dash. 

here are some links that i have seen that have given me basic first impressions of the this kind of system. 

2004 VW Jetta GLI CarPC and more - Page 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNkuTvpmXIQ&list=PLjOg_mnntVTG1H_yQPJZsDWP2gjVtZGDm

I know there was a previous attempt at this that ended in frustration but, i am looking for something much simpler. I just want the system to do the simple things well. Should i do this, or look into a windows car PC. I chose mac primarily for the eco system, and good support.


----------

